# Phoenix Wright Case Maker



## Spikey (Mar 15, 2008)

I already put all the links in the topic for it, but I figured I'd put them here to have them organized all into one spot for easy access. I'll probably do some more for kicks later if I get any ideas, but this case I did felt like the most natural thing to make the case about.

*Turnabout lagman*
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4

_Description_
_In this case I learned how to work the case creator as I went along. The case has me on trial for the murder of lagman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Since lagman is missing, the most obvious thing is that he was murdered, and who else would have done it other than me?!_

I know my writing skills are poor and that typos are littered throughout, but I'm not forcing you to play. Please leave comments on how you liked/disliked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!

- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Here's a WIP I started like 2 weeks ago that I doubt I'll finish.
http://player.pc-saiban.jp/view/play?sid=3826


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Kinda off topic, but did the Case Maker get fixed recently(does everything work now?)?

edit: oh... this seems to be a different case editors


----------



## Spikey (Mar 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Kinda off topic, but did the Case Maker get fixed recently(does everything work now?)?
> 
> edit: oh... this seems to be a different case editors


Different indeed. This is the official one that Capcom released. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's in Japanese.

You can get to it here, but to submit cases to the site you have to sign up.

There is already a discussion thread here about it, which is where I posted the links for this originally. Just thought it'd be easier to put 'em all in their own topic. And the only place to do that really is the blog.


----------



## Shinji (Mar 15, 2008)

aside from the time travel between parts, i liked it.  but we never figured out who you DID murder, did we Spikey?


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool!, I just wanna find the body....


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 16, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> Cool!, I just wanna find the body....


Find the body, like the kids in the Stephen King book "The Body", or more like a necropheliac?
Cause if you're a necropheliac, that's totally cool.


----------



## teonintyfive (Mar 17, 2008)

Haha, I just did it, awesome.


----------



## lagman (Mar 25, 2008)

Brilliant and full of memes, no < : | tho
Now I just need to save these for the posterity.


----------



## BelmontSlayer (Mar 31, 2008)

That was 20 minutes of my time well spent! I loved all the memes, "NO U!" and the whole judge wants a wii thing. Excellent job SpikeyNDS!


----------



## GH0ST (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm ready for the evidence ^^

Thanks ;-)


----------



## Spikey (May 7, 2008)

Bumped cause I felt like it. Maybe it'll cause a new cases. Also, v 2.0 is out. Franziska Von Karma is a selectable prosecutor and there are more witnesses to choose from as well.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 7, 2008)

I lol'd!


----------



## Dragonlord (May 7, 2008)

Uh damn... do you need some sick flash version for this one to work since there is no text displayed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Spikey (May 7, 2008)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> Uh damn... do you need some sick flash version for this one to work since there is no text displayed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need anything fancy... just the latest version of flash would be my guess. Never heard of someone having trouble displaying the text before.


----------



## Dragonlord (May 9, 2008)

Somehow got it working. Curse the crappy flash releases for that ( I know nearly no other company producing more faulty releases of one product than Adobe... )


----------



## Spikey (May 11, 2008)

Never heard of anyone else having that problem though. I think you are an isolated case.


----------



## Jdbye (May 20, 2008)

This thing is full of lulz and gbatempyness. It deserves more than just a blog post! It deserves its own topic


----------



## Apex (May 20, 2008)

I played a case made by it recently, and it was alright. It was Apollo VS. Godot, so it was just oozing with cheesiness. I look foreword to when they improve the solidness of the maker, because as of now, it's just "Alright."


----------



## Spikey (May 20, 2008)

Apexx said:
			
		

> I played a case made by it recently, and it was alright. It was Apollo VS. Godot, so it was just oozing with cheesiness. I look foreword to when they improve the solidness of the maker, because as of now, it's just "Alright."


You must be mistaken. Apollo is not usable with the editor. (at least not yet)

The editor is up to v3.00 which adds Godot, Mia as defense and other goodies from GS3 to play with. Maybe v4.00 will have Apollo and others...


----------



## Spikey (May 20, 2008)

Just posting to update that I'm currently working on a new case. Hopefully it will be entertaining enough to not only amuse myself.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 16, 2008)

Bah, it appears as if the service for this is down... making all my links to nothing... and everything gone. :'(

Unless somebody can figure out different. A bit disappointing, really.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone figured anything out on this, did they? I feel empty with the cases taken down. :'(


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 20, 2009)

wtf? no more case editor?


----------

